# Miniteich, Mückenlarven,



## Shari (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich (absoluter Teichneuling) habe seit 14 tagen einen Miniteich, den ich mit einer __ Zwergseerose, 2 __ Sumpfschwertlilien, __ Kalmus und __ Blutweiderich bestückt habe. Vorher habe ich das Fass gewässert und soweit es ging vom Weinstein befreit. Außerdem habe ich einen Minispringbrunnen. Nun wird das Wasser aber trotz , Wasser umwälzen und abschrubben der Fasswände braun und es müffelt. Außerdem haben sich Mücklarven meinen Teich als Wohnung auserkoren. Da ich nun wirklich keine Mückenplage brauche, habt ihr vielleicht Tipps, wie ich dem ganzen Einhalt gebieten kann?


Danke schon jetzt für die Hilfe.


----------



## scholzi (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich, Mückenlarven,*

Hi Shari und :willkommen im Forum......
hab mal diesen Beitrag für dich raus gesucht...https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16567
evtl kannst du ja noch Bilder deines Minis einstellen...


----------



## Feuerkatze (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich, Mückenlarven,*

Hallo,
ich bin auch seit ca. 4 Wochen stolze Besitzerin eines halben Weinfasses, das jetzt ein Miniteich ist. Du kannst meine Hilferufe und die Antworten der Profis hier in der Rubrik "Miniteiche" finden, da unter "Miniteich im Weinfass".
Also, was ich dir sagen kann: den Weinstein bekommst du nicht so ohne weiteres aus dem Holz. Ich habe das Wasser bestimmt schon 5 x gewechselt und heute gerade festgestellt, dass das Wasser schon wieder anfängt zu muffeln. Was gut hilft, ist auswaschen mit Waschsoda (gibt es im Drogeriemarkt), ich war ganz erstaunt, wie viel "Dreck" ich noch rausgeschrubbt habe. Aber wie gesagt, morgen ist wieder Wasserwechsel angesagt. Bisher nehmen es mir die Pflanzen nicht übel, es hat alles geblüht oder blüht noch (z.B. der __ Blutweiderich) - nur die Seerose will noch nicht, bekommt aber ständig neue Blätter.
Zu den Mückenlarven: hatte ich auch zu Anfang und wie alle hier es vorhersagten, ist der Spuk auf einmal zu ende gewesen. Das hört so plötzlich wieder auf wie es gekommen ist. Geschadet hat es meinen Pflanzen nicht.
Eine Anmerkung zum Minispringbrunnen: ich habe hier immer wieder gelesen (auch in Büchern), dass die Seerose bewegtes Wasser nicht mag und dann nicht blüht. Keine Ahnung, ob das stimmt, aber es war immer wieder zu lesen.
Und nun das für mich entscheidende: ein Miniteich ist wirklich einfach schön und macht (noch) ganz viel Arbeit. Aber aufgeben ist nicht - auch da sind die Anworten hier eindeutig: irgendwann ist das Wasser klar und das Fass sauber. Und dann ist alles gut...

Viele Grüße
Feuerkatze

PS: in "meinem" Threat habe ich auch Fotos eingestellt, die kannst du dir ja mal ansehen. Und vielleicht magst du auch Fotos von deinem Teich einstellen?


----------



## Shari (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich, Mückenlarven,*

Guten Abend an alle.
Danke für den Link.
Ich warte dann mal ab, was die Larven so machen. 
Es scheint jedenfalls, als ob es weniger werden, vielleicht sind die ersten ja schon ausgeflogen, beim Wasserwechsel ausquartiert worden oder mein Kater hatte beim Saufen noch einen kleinen Snack.
Hallo Feuerkatze,
habe Deine Bilder gefunden. Die Idee mit den Haltern ist super. Habe schon überlegt, ob ich mir so was zulege, um zu verhindern, dass die __ Wasserhyazinte ständig über die Seerose schwimmt. Für Fotos ist es momentan noch zu früh, musste den __ Blutweiderich zurückschneiden, da er anfing vor sich hinzumickern. Er sieht ziemlich gerupft aus.
Es sind grad nur die Stengel übrig, aber in den Blattachsen, rührt sich neuer Austrieb.
Mit dem Wasser scheint es besser zu werden, nachdem ich am Freitag mal wieder einen größeren Wasserwechsel gemacht habe. Aber nachdem was Du geschrieben hast, habe ich da wohl noch einige vor mir.
Viele Grüße an alle User
von Shari


----------

